# Brand new ballast, already freaking me out...



## Wolfie (Nov 16, 2008)

So a few months ago I get a 175w Metal Halide off of e-bay, (here's the exact one) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grow-Light-175-w-HP-Metal-Halide-150-watt-HPS_W0QQitemZ270292420480QQcmdZViewItemQQptZHydroponics_Seed_Starting?hash=item270292420480&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

and my seeds have broken open, so I go put them in the grow room, get a nice surge protector plugged in and fire up the light...it starts up and hums a bit and I'm not impressed with the light output, but after a minute or so it quiets down and becomes much brighter. I go in a bit later to check the temp and I smell something burning, so I shut the light off, unplug it, and move it completely out of the grow room and hook it up again. I turn it on again and it only hums, no light comes on. I've tried 3 times, let it sit on for 15+ seconds and it just hums. Did I break it already? Anyone know what might be wrong?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 16, 2008)

how long did you wait between un-plugging and plugging back up.you might want to let her cool off and try it again.if not,send it back.jmo good luck


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

ya u gota give it sum time after u unplug it and try plugging it in again.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> ya u gota give it sum time after u unplug it and try plugging it in again.


 
About 15 min, somtimes the bulb will put off some smell but should go away quick, if the ballast smells its bad.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

i know my mh lamp will take bout 15-20 mins to go back on once i unplug it. Seems like my hps are faster though..maybe not, just seems like it.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 16, 2008)

you might have blown the ballast if not deff. Something is wrong if you smell something burning don't leave that on untill you deff know what's wrong you don't wanna burn the house down anyway goodluck


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 16, 2008)

WannaGetHigh said:
			
		

> you might have blown the ballast if not deff. Something is wrong if you smell something burning don't leave that on untill you deff know what's wrong you don't wanna burn the house down anyway goodluck



That's why I'm freaked out, I don't know how much of a fire hazard this thing is, I have it on wood flooring with little rubber "feet" I cut off of a thick cat food mat. Any fire-proofing tips?


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah, I left it off overnight and tried it this morning, it's still not coming on.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 17, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> yeah, I left it off overnight and tried it this morning, it's still not coming on.


 
Does it smell at the ballast?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 17, 2008)

I would send it back regardless.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 17, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Does it smell at the ballast?



It doesn't smell anywhere right now, just the first time it came on, (and only time). It just hums now and the light won't come on.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 17, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> It doesn't smell anywhere right now, just the first time it came on, (and only time). It just hums now and the light won't come on.



if the ballast or something in it is burned up you should smell it if you put your nose right up to it

electronics have a very specific burny smell


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 17, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> It doesn't smell anywhere right now, just the first time it came on, (and only time). It just hums now and the light won't come on.


 
Then either the bulb is blown or the igniter is shot.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2008)

Does it have a light sensor?


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 17, 2008)

not that I know of...


----------



## Growdude (Nov 17, 2008)

84VW said:
			
		

> if the ballast or something in it is burned up you should smell it if you put your nose right up to it
> 
> electronics have a very specific burny smell


 
 I was told that every electronic component has a little puff of smoke inside, let it out and its ruined.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 17, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Was I was told that every electronic component has a little puff of smoke inside, let it out and its ruined.



i call that the Magic Smoke


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 18, 2008)

No burning smell inside...how would I know if the bulb is blown? will it look yellowish/white inside? The guy who sold the light to me hasn't responded yet and I've got seedlings that need light NOW. I have a regular household 20w energy saver fluorescent on them right now, I'm sure that's not doing much.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 18, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Does it have a light sensor?


 
This is a good question and was the problem with someone else here.


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 19, 2008)

Took the bulb to a grow shop, it's fried so the ballast probably is also...still no response from e-bay guy, there goes $130 for nothing. Got a little pathetic 4ft fluorescent as an emergency band aid until I can save for a brand new digital 400w HPS...which better be soon because my whiteberry already has it's 2nd set of leaves...it's growing much faster than the other strains.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Took the bulb to a grow shop, it's fried so the ballast probably is also...still no response from e-bay guy, there goes $130 for nothing. Got a little pathetic 4ft fluorescent as an emergency band aid until I can save for a brand new digital 400w HPS...which better be soon because my whiteberry already has it's 2nd set of leaves...it's growing much faster than the other strains.


 
The ballast is probaby good, bulbs are cheap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Took the bulb to a grow shop, it's fried so the ballast probably is also...still no response from e-bay guy, there goes $130 for nothing. Got a little pathetic 4ft fluorescent as an emergency band aid until I can save for a brand new digital 400w HPS...which better be soon because my whiteberry already has it's 2nd set of leaves...it's growing much faster than the other strains.



I'm sorry, but that is a silly assumption with no basis in fact.  There is absolutely no reason to believe that the ballast is fried just because the bulb is bad, especially since it still hums.  For goodness sake, buy another bulb and try it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but that is a silly assumption with no basis in fact. There is absolutely no reason to believe that the ballast is fried just because the bulb is bad, especially since it still hums. For goodness sake, buy another bulb and try it.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll try another bulb, but I'm wondering why a brand new light would just blow if the ballast is ok?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2008)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I'll try another bulb, but I'm wondering why a brand new light would just blow if the ballast is ok?



I cannot think of any ballast malfunction that would cause a bulb to blow (if the ballast and bulb are compatible).


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 20, 2008)

it was an old used bulb the guy on e-bay soldem an there for burned when he turned it on an turned off...........jmo


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 20, 2008)

Still no message reply, but my money was refunded today! It's going towards a 400w.


----------

